# Swollen red butt (cloaca?)



## Magalzo (Mar 25, 2021)

Hi all, i’m a newbie when taking care of cockatiels. I have a 2 week old lutino and his/her butt is kinda swollen and protruding. We’re worried and not sure what’s wrong with him. He eats a lot though but cries from time to time. We suspected he’s constipated so we made his formula a bit watery. But his butt is still red. What do we do?


----------



## Robert Seale (Sep 16, 2017)

*PLEASE! *By all means get this poor bird to a VET! As soon as possible! That does *NOT *look good at all and your birds life is in danger!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Magalzo (Mar 25, 2021)

Robert Seale said:


> *PLEASE! *By all means get this poor bird to a VET! As soon as possible! That does *NOT *look good at all and your birds life is in danger!!!!!!!!!


Scheduled an appointment with an avian vet, thank you. Really worried about him 😞


----------



## Robert Seale (Sep 16, 2017)

That's GREAT news! I'm also glad to hear your one of the lucky one's that live near an avian vet! Keep me posted.


----------

